# Issues with screw down crowns



## dbluefish (Apr 4, 2007)

Does anyone know if it is just limited to the B42 models? My Fortis Pilot Auto PVD has a screw down crown. Should I be worried?

Thanks

paul:think:


----------



## cnmark (Jul 30, 2006)

Hi Paul,

as far as I know it is limited to the B-42 series. There have been several reports of sheared off threads (crown will not screw down anymore) on that series. Some owners have B-42's without any problem on the screw down crown as well. My B-42 Pilot Pro Chrono GMT _had_ the screw down crown - now it has the push-pull crown.

Fortis has changed the assembly to push-pull crowns last year - all B-42 watches sent in for repair with damaged crown threads will get the new crown system as well.

And, to your other post: As Fortis has not been quite a hot selling brand, there are really watches with the older style crowns still in stock at stores and distributors.

Cheers,

Markus


----------



## J.D. (Aug 15, 2006)

dbluefish said:


> Does anyone know if it is just limited to the B42 models? My Fortis Pilot Auto PVD has a screw down crown. Should I be worried?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> paul:think:


It happened to my Flieger GMT, purchased from AD in August 2006. Replaced free of charge, no hassle, quick turnaround by Providence Watch Hospital a few months ago. However, the push-pull replacement is limited to the larger B-42 and Cosmonaut watches. I have had no problems with the screw-down crown since it was fixed.


----------



## SamC (Sep 14, 2007)

The issue is endemic with Fortis. I have a Sach limited edition and the crown was fixed twice before finally being replaced with a push down.


----------



## bushpilot (Apr 1, 2008)

I have a spacematic (circa 2002) and the crown has
twisted off twice...absolutely heart breaking.

In disappointment & disgust my spacematic has sat in 
the drawer for 3+ years, I just sent it off for repair...
wish id read this forum about fortis doing the repair for 
FREE <i assumed, and we know what happens, fortis 
would reject it because it was repaired once & well out 
of any conventional warranty> !

The watch has been gone  3 weeks....


----------



## Torrid (May 20, 2007)

Tissot has had the same problem with the Seastar 1000. It would seem like there's a miniscule thread spacing problem or because of the design it is way too easy to cross thread.


----------



## J.D. (Aug 15, 2006)

bushpilot said:


> I have a spacematic (circa 2002) and the crown has
> twisted off twice...absolutely heart breaking.
> 
> In disappointment & disgust my spacematic has sat in
> ...


Sorry to hear about your crown issues on your Spacematic. Please let us know how the repair turns out. And welcome to the Fortis Forum!


----------



## bushpilot (Apr 1, 2008)

you know my wife encouraged me to fix the spacematic...and 
im probably gonna get reamed on the cost...but thanks to 
this forum i realize the jeweler shouldnt be charging me for much 
more than his time/effort (not the repair).

i loved that screw down crown...but like most of yall have mentioned
better to have a working watch w/ INTEGRITY than one that sits
in a drawer.

i have always enjoyed the fact that you dont see fortis' on every 
wrist...living in texas rolexs are as common as fake boobies & blonde
hair...

the whole reason i purchased my breitling was because it was different...
and i enjoy my spacematic more than the breitling.


----------



## canisp (Jun 4, 2007)

Hello... if all goes well tomorrow, I will finally be a Fortis owner. 

I have just one question regarding the new, or replacement crown on the Fortis B-42 Divers. 

Has anyone heard of, or had experienced with the new crowns where there have been problems?

It makes me nervous having a crown that does not screw in. What if the crown gets caught on something while under water? Fortis even recommends that you have the water seal tested every year on non screw down crowns and pushers, is that really necessary.

Thanks for any comments,

Stu.


----------



## cuckoo4watches (Oct 24, 2006)

all the watches are water tested and are WR to 200m.
Those crowns are not easy to pull open so very very very doubtful you'd
hang it up on something underwater and get it pulled open.

try and get a feel for how hard that crown is to pull before you buy...
it will definitely ease your mind.

:-!



canisp said:


> Hello... if all goes well tomorrow, I will finally be a Fortis owner.
> 
> I have just one question regarding the new, or replacement crown on the Fortis B-42 Divers.
> 
> ...


----------



## canisp (Jun 4, 2007)

cuckoo4watches said:


> all the watches are water tested and are WR to 200m.
> Those crowns are not easy to pull open so very very very doubtful you'd
> hang it up on something underwater and get it pulled open.
> 
> ...


Awesome, thanks Steve.

I bought the watch yesterday and it is truely amazing... i am too busy today, but will try and get some pictures in this weekend.

... and the wife likes it too... does it really get any better than this


----------



## HelloNasty1 (Jul 8, 2007)

Mine is a screw down crown and under warranty, should I send it in for a push crown or cross my fingers? Thanks.


----------



## bushpilot (Apr 1, 2008)

finally got my spacematic back from the jewelers...probably should 
have read this web/forum earlier and sent it to providence watch hospital,
but the jeweler did put an original screw down crown on the watch.

im happier that its "original"...so far so good <a couple of months into it>


----------

